# Peter Mennin



## Dirge

Peter MENNIN: Symphony No. 7 "Variation Symphony" (1963)
:: Martinon/CSO [RCA/CRI]





Mennin is always more fond of taking fundamental material and varying it and morphing it into "new" material than introducing and incorporating entirely new material later on, so a "Variation Symphony" is right up his alley. The Symphony has a war-torn exterior somewhat reminiscent of Honegger's 2nd and 3rd Symphonies, and it's built out of the same concrete & steel as Schuman's 6th, 7th & 8th Symphonies, but it has an almost obsessive motoric drive and rhythmic propulsion that is unique to Mennin-even the slow music is restless and itching to move ahead. The music of many Mennin works is overwhelmed by his unyielding nature, sounding over-driven and a bit monotonous after a while, but the music of the 7th Symphony has the rugged constitution and more than enough substance and invention to withstand anything the composer can dish out.


----------



## hpowders

Yes. I have featured Mennin's Seventh Symphony on Current Listening many, many times.
It is one of the best 20th century American symphonies.


----------



## Manxfeeder

And thanks, Mr. Powers, for your championing of it!


----------



## hpowders

Manxfeeder said:


> And thanks, Mr. Powers, for your championing of it!


It's not an easy "first listen". That's for sure. But like the Schoenberg Piano Concerto, I'm glad I stayed with it!

Glad you like it, Manxfeeder!! 

I got the Schoenberg Piano Concerto recommendation from TC posters.
I got the Mennin Seventh Symphony from Fanfare.


----------

